# Circuit Board Sheet



## MRDucks2 (Nov 15, 2019)

Well, it would seem this certainly changes things for those who like the circuit board blanks.








						CB Sheet Kit
					

Check out the deal on CB Sheet Kit at Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods



					www.bereahardwoods.com
				



Circuit Board Sheets for casting


----------



## magpens (Nov 15, 2019)

An interesting new product offering (that I was not expecting) from Berea ....

I don't yet do any casting, but ...... who knows ..... maybe someday !!

Thanks for bringing this to our attention, Mike !


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 15, 2019)

Boy we have come a long way down this path. I remember when there was one person making these things here on this site from actual circuit boards and the secret began. Then he got taken over or his idea was stolen by a big pen vendor and the wars began. Now the secret is no longer a secret and the actual parts are being sold to make your own. Times sure have changed. Like so may new ideas that have come through here it is a matter of time they all are available to all. Sure does bring me back down memory lane here though.


----------



## larryc (Nov 15, 2019)

I will buy these. I have made and sold probably hundreds (16 this year so far) over the years and have always had problems with chip out on the blanks. This is a game changer,


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 16, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Boy we have come a long way down this path. I remember when there was one person making these things here on this site from actual circuit boards and the secret began. Then he got taken over or his idea was stolen by a big pen vendor and the wars began. Now the secret is no longer a secret and the actual parts are being sold to make your own. Times sure have changed. Like so may new ideas that have come through here it is a matter of time they all are available to all. Sure does bring me back down memory lane here though.



I remember back when I used to sand and grind boards for hours. Then like John said big corporate came and squashed me.


----------



## Darrin (Nov 16, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Boy we have come a long way down this path. I remember when there was one person making these things here on this site from actual circuit boards and the secret began. Then he got taken over or his idea was stolen by a big pen vendor and the wars began. Now the secret is no longer a secret and the actual parts are being sold to make your own. Times sure have changed. Like so may new ideas that have come through here it is a matter of time they all are available to all. Sure does bring me back down memory lane here though.


I couldn’t agree more. I remember buying probably 10 kits from him and was thinking the same thing!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 16, 2019)

bruce119 said:


> I remember back when I used to sand and grind boards for hours. Then like John said big corporate came and squashed me.


Bruce you were the guy I was thinking of. In fact I still have a couple of your older blanks floating around here somewhere. I remember you telling us all how dangerous the sanding was.

You see this sort of thing with segmenting and laser cut blanks. The work it takes to make many different segmented blanks but with a laser the designs are endless. Things sort of get lost. I see this in the scrollsawing world too. To hand cut patterns and make projects and along come those with lasers and they burn them out or even CNC machines and then the consumer accuses you of using them and they feel it is has cheapened the work and to some extent I do too. It is the world we live in.

Here is one of your blanks, I sold right away when I first put it out on my table. Trip down memory lane.


----------



## pshrynk (Nov 18, 2019)

Big company took over and now we have a very limited choice of blanks to use.  Sad, indeed.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Nov 18, 2019)

The one circuit board blank I have I could see it was made from foil stamped and embossed/debossed paper to resemble a circuit board but easy to wrap the tube and cast. Im surprised this technique hasnt been used to make many more patterns to cast on to a tube. Looks like an easy way to imitate a steampunk watch part pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 18, 2019)

Gary Beasley said:


> The one circuit board blank I have I could see it was made from foil stamped and embossed/debossed paper to resemble a circuit board but easy to wrap the tube and cast. Im surprised this technique hasnt been used to make many more patterns to cast on to a tube. Looks like an easy way to imitate a steampunk watch part pen.


Easy to do with labels and just use a program to draw watch parts and make it look like the real deal. Who knows it maybe just a matter of time that a big guy will be doing watch part blanks.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 19, 2019)

bruce119 said:


> I remember back when I used to sand and grind boards for hours. Then like John said big corporate came and squashed me.


I'm lucky to have one of your original blanks....


----------

